# Revision Counter steht



## Maladin (4. März 2008)

Nur kurz zur Anmerkung. Der Revision Counter steht immernoch bei 2.5.12.225. Heute war wieder ein Update der Blasc Beta, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Happy Blasc Betatester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Milay


----------



## Maladin (4. März 2008)

Tendenz - steigend dank dem Fix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------

